

Deviancy amplification spiral - wooby
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deviancy_amplification_spiral

======
lupin_sansei
How come they don't give a real world example of a "Deviancy amplification
spiral"?

~~~
wooby
I don't know. I ran across the article after watching ridiculous late-night
news commentary on "sexting" with the headline of "How should teens be
punished for sexting?"

